# Newegg style website



## ggormsen (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello,
I am a web designer who mainly works in HTML and CSS, I can do a little bit of PHP, and even less Javascript, but I can read it, edit it, and go through tutorials all day long.
My strong suit is design (photoshop, etc).

Anyway, my main job is working at a pool table store, and my boss wants me to design our site (consignmentbilliards.com) to work like newegg.com.
Not a shopping cart interface, or a login, but just the filters. Getty Images has the filters too.

For instance, you click hard drives, then you click $100-200, then you click 32mb cache, then you click 1 terabyte, and a few other options. After you get done clicking, you eventually have one or two hard drives that have everything you want.

My boss wants to do this with pool tables.

Does anyone know of a prebuilt system for this? If not, maybe some links to some tutorials that will get me going?

Thank you!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You would need a MySQL database, C++, PHP, and a lot of luck.

http://www.mysql.com/
http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/
http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial.html


----------



## ggormsen (Nov 1, 2008)

Sounds like I get to tell him "no".

That's ok. I was hoping it was as simple as finding a prebuilt setup.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm sure one exists somewhere. The above is what you would need if you were creating the database from scratch.


----------



## tandersen (Dec 8, 2008)

I have done something like this ... what was said MySQL ,C++, PHP will work you could also go with XML and or other web scripting.
A better place to start is in how the information will be maintained ... what if the price goes up or another type of table felt is added or taken away.
Who is going to update what information and how?
This will get the table/XML design created.

Personally I would not think it will be updated often so ... I would avoid a web administrator section for the web site and create a desktop app to update an xml file and upload to the web site. Then I would write a filter page to filter the XML file to the choices you are looking for. If the person who is updating the information is good you could avoid the desktop app and have them manually change the XML file and ftp the file to the web site.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Why would C++ be needed? And I didn't even know C++ could be used on the web...

I've never done this before, but it seems like if you made a database that had all the products in it and enough categories, HTML and PHP could do this alone. Let's say I narrow down two categories, $100-200 and 500gb. In the table harddrives, you could have many categories like name, manufacturer, price, pricerange, size, cache, etc.

Then as the user selects categories, it would create queries like:

SELECT * FROM harddrives WHERE pricerange='100-200' AND size='500'

Wouldn't a system like this work fine?


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, wait a minute... was the C++ referring to creating the desktop application to make and upload the XML files?

I know C# can be used on the web, so I'm curious what the case is here.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

One may use C++ much like SQL: http://www.enderunix.org/documents/eng/mysql++.html

I tend to use whichever is the more elegant at the time.


----------

